# How to root LG x charge



## Ladmo (Aug 15, 2017)

I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0. 

When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card.

Does anyone know if someone has found out how to root this phone?  Is there a version of twrp or some other custom bootloader for it?

Thanks


----------



## DanHutchins (Aug 20, 2017)

I have been searching all over for root on the x charge and honestly I can't find one. This phone is pretty new and will take some time for a developer to take notice. As this phone is only available on Xfinity and one other company not many people use I would say it could take some time.


----------



## DanHutchins (Aug 24, 2017)

Has anyone tried this to unlock the bootloader? http://www.simnetworkunlockpin.com/unlock-bootloader-apk-code-generator/    wondering if it will work for our device. It says LG is supported but I have never heard of it before. If we can get the bootloader unlocked we could then worry about twrp and root would be easy after that.


----------



## cutefuzzybunny (Aug 25, 2017)

Xfinity just started offering this phone for $1 (and you own it) for their free verizon talk/text plans.  Its hit the 'hot deals' sites and people are ordering by the thousands...so I think its going to be pretty popular and available quite soon.

The other phones (galaxies and iphones) are being given $200 discounts as well.


----------



## guest_2011 (Aug 25, 2017)

cutefuzzybunny said:


> Xfinity just started offering this phone for $1 (and you own it) for their free verizon talk/text plans.  Its hit the 'hot deals' sites and people are ordering by the thousands...so I think its going to be pretty popular and available quite soon.
> 
> The other phones (galaxies and iphones) are being given $200 discounts as well.

Click to collapse



xfinitity also does trades but i haven't tried them yet. probably offer pennies through some 3rd party ))). i just bought x charge. not sure where $1 shows up, unless it's spread out into 24 months/$0.04. taxes and fees $2.26 (monthly?). still not bad for unlimited talk txt + 100mb data. i'm not familiar with this phone. would be interested in unlocking bl and root. would be amazing if possible. not sure if there's a limit. would like another one for a clock.

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




DanHutchins said:


> Has anyone tried this to unlock the bootloader? http://www.simnetworkunlockpin.com/unlock-bootloader-apk-code-generator/    wondering if it will work for our device. It says LG is supported but I have never heard of it before. If we can get the bootloader unlocked we could then worry about twrp and root would be easy after that.

Click to collapse



i couldn't find the download link. how about this one https://forum.xda-developers.com/cr...master-tool-unlock-bootloader-t2997696/page40 ?


----------



## coosawatchie (Aug 26, 2017)

I just received the phone too.... for this price ($1) you can't complain about the specs. hopefully someone roots it so we can get rid of all the LG junk bloatware


----------



## Ladmo (Aug 27, 2017)

*I was afraid of that*



DanHutchins said:


> I have been searching all over for root on the x charge and honestly I can't find one. This phone is pretty new and will take some time for a developer to take notice. As this phone is only available on Xfinity and one other company not many people use I would say it could take some time.

Click to collapse



I was afraid it would take a while.  i used to have a ZTE phone and had to wait 6 months after I got it before a root became available.  I want to root this thing mainly to get around the restrictions Marshmalow puts on using the sd card.


----------



## DanHutchins (Aug 27, 2017)

cutefuzzybunny said:


> Xfinity just started offering this phone for $1 (and you own it) for their free verizon talk/text plans.  Its hit the 'hot deals' sites and people are ordering by the thousands...so I think its going to be pretty popular and available quite soon.
> 
> The other phones (galaxies and iphones) are being given $200 discounts as well.

Click to collapse



They are being sold for $180 not $1. I just got mine. If it was only $1 I would have known.

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




cutefuzzybunny said:


> Xfinity just started offering this phone for $1 (and you own it) for their free verizon talk/text plans.  Its hit the 'hot deals' sites and people are ordering by the thousands...so I think its going to be pretty popular and available quite soon.
> 
> The other phones (galaxies and iphones) are being given $200 discounts as well.

Click to collapse





Ladmo said:


> I was afraid it would take a while.  i used to have a ZTE phone and had to wait 6 months after I got it before a root became available.  I want to root this thing mainly to get around the restrictions Marshmalow puts on using the sd card.

Click to collapse



You should be on 7.0 not 6. My x charge came with nougat not marshmallow.


----------



## lithium630 (Aug 28, 2017)

DanHutchins said:


> They are being sold for $180 not $1. I just got mine. If it was only $1 I would have known.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They are $.04 on the website now.  FML...


----------



## Ladmo (Aug 31, 2017)

DanHutchins said:


> They are being sold for $180 not $1. I just got mine. If it was only $1 I would have known.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're right.  My mistake.    About the dispute whether the phone is $180 or $1.  The $1 price is a special that runs out in September.  At least that's what I found at xfinity.com/mobile

It really pisses me off that the companies that sell the phones have this idea that we are too stupid to be allowed to do what we want with our phones.  We shouldn't have to fight with rooting our phones.  But lots of things should be but aren't.  Politicians should always be honest.  Relative humidity should never be over 20%.  Daytime highs in summer should never be over 80.  You get the idea.


----------



## guest_2011 (Aug 31, 2017)

Ladmo said:


> You're right.  My mistake.    About the dispute whether the phone is $180 or $1.  The $1 price is a special that runs out in September.  At least that's what I found at xfinity.com/mobile
> 
> It really pisses me off that the companies that sell the phones have this idea that we are too stupid to be allowed to do what we want with our phones.  We shouldn't have to fight with rooting our phones.  But lots of things should be but aren't.  Politicians should always be honest.  Relative humidity should never be over 20%.  Daytime highs in summer should never be over 80.  You get the idea.

Click to collapse




It's a very good phone i'm surprised it seems faster than my e4 with same sd425, but $180+tx is too much. We should demand bl unlock code. By force. It's the only way. verizon/moto and xm/lg.


----------



## davekaz (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry to say.  It's a dollar.  They are out of stock. Just ordered 3 more for a dollar. After taxes I think it's 3 and you own phone outright

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## guest_2011 (Aug 31, 2017)

davekaz said:


> Sorry to say.  It's a dollar.  They are out of stock. Just ordered 3 more for a dollar. After taxes I think it's 3 and you own phone outright
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



But you get billed for 3 lines right away? Can't just keep them unactivated indefinitely? I ordered 2, refused one. XM says i have 2 lines. I won't get billed if they receive one. If i could keep this phone for $1 and never activate i'd get 3.


----------



## davekaz (Sep 1, 2017)

Thought I'd switch data off activate them and not be billed for anything but activation fees. And use Sims in note 5 and 2 note 4 .  See if everthing works. And then sell each for 100. I was surprised to see it available this morning maybe and got impulsive thinking I had 30 days to cancel or keep it to my benefit. Maybe I'll cancel 2 and play around with one for myself.  I have a note 4 with verizon and unlimited plan. But paying 230 after 25% employee discount  and if I can get it down to under 150 would be great. Thanks for the heads up

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------

And my son switched and there was no activation fee but he took his number he had with verizon. I ordered three new numbers.

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## sensboston (Sep 1, 2017)

@davekaz, even if you are not using mobile data, you will be charged (for each account) for taxes, FCC charges and other sh... stuff. For example, AT&T charges *$8.24* extra per account (see list below):

*Surcharges and Other Fees*
3. Administrative Fee 0.76
4. Federal Universal Service Charge 2.45
5. Regulatory Cost Recovery Charge 1.25
Total Surcharges and Other Fees 4.46
*Government Fees and Taxes*
6. 9-1-1 Service Fee 1.00
7. MA State Sales Tax - Telecom 2.78
Total Government Fees and Taxes 3.78 

So, be prepared to get billed $33/month for the four accounts  And you can't sell these phones now, you should stay 24 month with 'em (read your contract properly!).

P.S. I've also bought one extra line (with free LG X charge - BTW, very good phone!) and I know how to recoup extra $8/month


----------



## davekaz (Sep 1, 2017)

After you've cancelled serviceWe're all about being fair. When you cancel your XFINITY Mobile service, you only pay for the data you've used between your last paid account statement and the date you cancelled. If you have more than one phone line, we'll charge you for the data you used on each line and reimburse you the difference based on your cancellation date.If you still owe a balance on your Device Payment Plan and you've cancelled service, you can either pay it off all at once or make the remaining monthly payments until the phone is all yours.

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------

Fees are 2.15

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 1, 2017)

guest_2011 said:


> xfinitity also does trades but i haven't tried them yet. probably offer pennies through some 3rd party ))). i just bought x charge. not sure where $1 shows up, unless it's spread out into 24 months/$0.04. taxes and fees $2.26 (monthly?). still not bad for unlimited talk txt + 100mb data. i'm not familiar with this phone. would be interested in unlocking bl and root. would be amazing if possible. not sure if there's a limit. would like another one for a clock.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's for Android One devices not LG.

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------




guest_2011 said:


> xfinitity also does trades but i haven't tried them yet. probably offer pennies through some 3rd party ))). i just bought x charge. not sure where $1 shows up, unless it's spread out into 24 months/$0.04. taxes and fees $2.26 (monthly?). still not bad for unlimited talk txt + 100mb data. i'm not familiar with this phone. would be interested in unlocking bl and root. would be amazing if possible. not sure if there's a limit. would like another one for a clock.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





lithium630 said:


> They are $.04 on the website now.  FML...

Click to collapse



If you already received your phone you can request a price drop to the $0.04 they are offering. I just did this, the only downside is they claim it takes 30 days to start receiving the lower price. We shall see what my bill is next month.


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 2, 2017)

Ladmo said:


> I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0.
> 
> When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wondering what restrictions to the SD card you are talking about. I haven't noticed any.


----------



## lithium630 (Sep 3, 2017)

I just ordered another one.  I was waiting to add my son until you could bring your own phone.  I should be able to use the sim card in his phone and keep this one as a back up.  It cost a whopping $2.96 after fees.













DanHutchins said:


> That's for Android One devices not LG.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 3, 2017)

I guess no root possible ever for this phone? Does it have enough GSM bands to be useful for tmobile/att?


----------



## Ladmo (Aug 15, 2017)

I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0. 

When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card.

Does anyone know if someone has found out how to root this phone?  Is there a version of twrp or some other custom bootloader for it?

Thanks


----------



## Ladmo (Sep 3, 2017)

*restriction on sd card*



DanHutchins said:


> Just wondering what restrictions to the SD card you are talking about. I haven't noticed any.

Click to collapse



On the sd card that I added, I'm running into apps that can't write to it.   Some ask for permission to write to the external sd card.  Others don't.  Those are the ones that can't write to the card.  Imagine installing a new hard drive in a computer then the OS not letting you save anything to it.


----------



## Ladmo (Sep 3, 2017)

*lower price*



lithium630 said:


> I just ordered another one.  I was waiting to add my son until you could bring your own phone.  I should be able to use the sim card in his phone and keep this one as a back up.  It cost a whopping $2.96 after fees.

Click to collapse



I called this afternoon and got the lower price.  The man I talked to said it would take a month for this to show up on my bill, so I should pay the $7.50 bill due later this month.  I asked about the money since I don't owe it because he lowered the price.  He said the refund would be sent to me on a visa gift card.


----------



## Ladmo (Sep 3, 2017)

*I tried*



DanHutchins said:


> Has anyone tried this to unlock the bootloader? http://www.simnetworkunlockpin.com/unlock-bootloader-apk-code-generator/    wondering if it will work for our device. It says LG is supported but I have never heard of it before. If we can get the bootloader unlocked we could then worry about twrp and root would be easy after that.

Click to collapse



I got to step 9 then ran into a problem.   The directions didn't say which volume button to press.  I tried volume down, but the phone rebooted normally.  I tried volume up and the phone came on.  It said download mode for a few seconds then went to a screen where it said something about applying an update.   Fastboot commands either did nothing or said waiting for device. I didn't try  to install any update.  No buttons i pushed did anything.  I called LG tech support.  They said to unplug the usb cable, then press and hold down volume down and the power button.  The phone rebooted normally.


----------



## falconae (Sep 4, 2017)

guest_2011 said:


> I guess no root possible ever for this phone? Does it have enough GSM bands to be useful for tmobile/att?

Click to collapse



I'm using mine on tmobile right now, same coverage issues that I had on my galaxy, I did have to manually enter the apn info to get access to mobile data though and it gives me a constant notification nag of "Invalid sim card detected" and of course, wifi calling does not function.


----------



## davekaz (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm on backorder for 3 and it looks like they prorated by the gig and charging 12 also for each.  I was going to turn off data and try it out and thought fees totaling 2.15 would be charged for each. Now I'm not sure it's worth it and just might try 1 and cancel 2. Oh well

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 5, 2017)

davekaz said:


> I'm on backorder for 3 and it looks like they prorated by the gig and charging 12 also for each.  I was going to turn off data and try it out and thought fees totaling 2.15 would be charged for each. Now I'm not sure it's worth it and just might try 1 and cancel 2. Oh well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



how is it possible you haven't used them yet

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

any good wifi auto connect apps? after unlocking it won't auto connect to xfinity hotspot anymore. need to select xfinity manually in wifi manager.

also after making calls with the stock dialer blue screen pops up after each call if i want to call the number again. so annoying. i'm waiting for something better, rootable.


----------



## davekaz (Sep 5, 2017)

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------

[/COLOR]How did you unlock it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------

That's what mobile site states charges would be.  I guess since this 200 off deal came out wait time is incredible for calls or chat. So I wl accept all three and call after the 13th


Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## davekaz (Sep 5, 2017)

Update. Spoke to rep and no charges except fees 2.15 will be taken out if no data used.  I will be accepting all 3 :!)

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 5, 2017)

is there a dialer app similar to stocl or android 7 that i can download and replace the stock dialer with? i hope it would eliminate the annoying "call again?" screen.


----------



## 643121 (Sep 5, 2017)

falconae said:


> I'm using mine on tmobile right now, same coverage issues that I had on my galaxy, I did have to manually enter the apn info to get access to mobile data though and it gives me a constant notification nag of "Invalid sim card detected" and of course, wifi calling does not function.

Click to collapse



What kind of coverage issues are you having? I unlocked my LG X Charge, but even with correct APN settings or searching for available networks (then selecting T-Mobile), I can temporarily connect to LTE, but eventually it goes down to 2G and stays there. Is this what you're experiencing?


----------



## falconae (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't drop down to 2G in my area only 3G. In the city center I can get LTE fairly stable. But where I spend most of my time it toggles between 3&4G


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 5, 2017)

Anyone else gets bug report notifications? Since day one here. 8 so far.


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 6, 2017)

Ladmo said:


> I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0.
> 
> When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card. Did you have usb debugging on when entering fastboot commands? That could be another reason it was giving issues.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Ladmo said:


> On the sd card that I added, I'm running into apps that can't write to it.   Some ask for permission to write to the external sd card.  Others don't.  Those are the ones that can't write to the card.  Imagine installing a new hard drive in a computer then the OS not letting you save anything to it.

Click to collapse



Not all apps are capable of writing to sd card. Its not an issue with the phone in this case but an issue with the development of the app in question. You must contact the app developer and see if they are willing to make it writable to sd card.

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------




guest_2011 said:


> Anyone else gets bug report notifications? Since day one here. 8 so far.

Click to collapse



I haven't recieved one.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------




guest_2011 said:


> Anyone else gets bug report notifications? Since day one here. 8 so far.

Click to collapse





Ladmo said:


> I got to step 9 then ran into a problem.   The directions didn't say which volume button to press.  I tried volume down, but the phone rebooted normally.  I tried volume up and the phone came on.  It said download mode for a few seconds then went to a screen where it said something about applying an update.   Fastboot commands either did nothing or said waiting for device. I didn't try  to install any update.  No buttons i pushed did anything.  I called LG tech support.  They said to unplug the usb cable, then press and hold down volume down and the power button.  The phone rebooted normally.

Click to collapse



Im pretty sure the update is what unlocks the bootloader. Thats probably why it wasn't working correctly. Thanks for trying tho.


----------



## davekaz (Sep 6, 2017)

Are you talking about that unlock apk. Sounds crazy. Is that how you unlocked your bootloader? If so then you can Odin twrp and root it

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Ostrichman (Sep 6, 2017)

davekaz said:


> Are you talking about that unlock apk. Sounds crazy. Is that how you unlocked your bootloader? If so then you can Odin twrp and root it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using

Click to collapse



I believe Odin is for Samsung devices, LGUP Flash Tool is for LG.  I have not seen a thread showing how to unlock the bootloader on a LG X Charge, or root.  I haven't seen either for the LG X Power 2.

Anyone been able to put the phone into Fastboot?  I tried the following, but wasn't able to get into recovery mode.  Didn't try for very long.

Press and hold the Volume Down + Power button together for a couple of seconds. When the LG logo is pops release the Power key, keep holding the Volume Down and after 2 seconds hold down one more time the Power button. As soon as the Factory Mode appears let go of both keys.
"Can credit hardreset info, can't post links yet"


----------



## davekaz (Sep 6, 2017)

Never had LG. Samsung for the most part. Motorola before that.  Guess whoever unlocked meant from xfinity not bootloader. Thanks for the information about LGUP. I'm expecting it Friday. Do you like it or does it act like a low end phone?

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Ladmo (Sep 6, 2017)

DanHutchins said:


> Not all apps are capable of writing to sd card. Its not an issue with the phone in this case but an issue with the development of the app in question. You must contact the app developer and see if they are willing to make it writable to sd card.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ostrichman (Sep 6, 2017)

davekaz said:


> Never had LG. Samsung for the most part. Motorola before that.  Guess whoever unlocked meant from xfinity not bootloader. Thanks for the information about LGUP. I'm expecting it Friday. Do you like it or does it act like a low end phone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using

Click to collapse



I'd say the phone is good enough.  I wouldn't put it in the cheap category, just a basic phone.  It's missing some premium items like wireless charging, but the battery life is amazing.  I have not installed apps on the device yet, so the load is low but I went through the day yesterday and was down to 98% after about 15 hours of light use.  Calls seems just fine.  My wife (iPhone 7 on xfinity) said there was a "shadow call" once, but no issues since then.  I turned the xfinity wifi connect off on my phone.  5.5" is nice and my eyes can't tell the difference between it and the iPhone 7.  The launchers and OS seem smooth and the bloat is kept to a minimum, so that's nice.  Had to format my SD card when I put it in, not sure why. Perhaps I had it locked to my old phone, I can't remember.  I miss the cyanogenmod tweaks, but the phone will do.


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 6, 2017)

davekaz said:


> Never had LG. Samsung for the most part. Motorola before that.  Guess whoever unlocked meant from xfinity not bootloader. Thanks for the information about LGUP. I'm expecting it Friday. Do you like it or does it act like a low end phone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



It is a low end phone so dont expect it to be comparable to a samsung s7 or any other flagship device. With that said it is a very good phone for $180. It really comes down to personal preference. Just because i enjoy it doesnt mean the next guy or girl will. The good thing is you have 30 days to test it out and if you dont like it send it back. I haven't seen a post anywhere that says anything about having the bootloader unlocked.


----------



## 643121 (Sep 6, 2017)

falconae said:


> I don't drop down to 2G in my area only 3G. In the city center I can get LTE fairly stable. But where I spend most of my time it toggles between 3&4G

Click to collapse



I see, thanks for the reply. Would you be able to share with me your mobile data/APN settings? I'm having a hard time getting my own device to work when my other devices work with T-Mobile just fine.


----------



## Ladmo (Aug 15, 2017)

I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0. 

When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card.

Does anyone know if someone has found out how to root this phone?  Is there a version of twrp or some other custom bootloader for it?

Thanks


----------



## falconae (Sep 7, 2017)

643121 said:


> I see, thanks for the reply. Would you be able to share with me your mobile data/APN settings? I'm having a hard time getting my own device to work when my other devices work with T-Mobile just fine.

Click to collapse



I got my settings from here - https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-28474


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone tried this yet? https://forum.xda-developers.com/cr...bootloader-t2997696/post73706141#post73706141


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 8, 2017)

davekaz said:


> Never had LG. Samsung for the most part. Motorola before that.  Guess whoever unlocked meant from xfinity not bootloader. Thanks for the information about LGUP. I'm expecting it Friday. Do you like it or does it act like a low end phone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse





guest_2011 said:


> Anyone tried this yet? https://forum.xda-developers.com/cr...bootloader-t2997696/post73706141#post73706141

Click to collapse



Not sure it would work, not comfortable testing since this is my daily driver. You could test it out if you are comfortable with a potential brick but without a stock rom from lg i dont think its a very good idea.


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 11, 2017)

DanHutchins said:


> Not sure it would work, not comfortable testing since this is my daily driver. You could test it out if you are comfortable with a potential brick but without a stock rom from lg i dont think its a very good idea.

Click to collapse



Don't test if no option for recovery. I do remember older models based on K7 that had factory reset/hard recovery by pressing vol/pow buttons. I used it to recover three k7 based models. Not sure if this phone has the same.


----------



## Dishe (Sep 13, 2017)

Ladmo said:
			
		

> The apps I had trouble with on this phone worked on the old phone  running Lollipop.  With the old phone, I could write to the sd card.  On the new phone running nougat,  those apps couldn't write to the sd card.  I've seen apps that will fix the "security features" that make using the sd card more difficult, but they require a rooted phone.

Click to collapse



Are you talking about moving apps to the SD card to recover space on your internal storage? That died with Marshmallow. Android 6+ ditched that in favor of "adoptable storage". Adoptable is cool because it sort of extends your internal storage onto the SD card, making it one big storage space. It decides internally what data will exist on the extended part of  versus what would benefit from existing on the faster internal chip, but they get treated together as one large space. Catch is that the SD needs to be formatted properly as adoptable storage and then it can't be taken out and used anywhere else without a reformat. I was most excited about this when it came out because it finally did away the annoying way earlier versions of Android  dealt with moving apps to storage card (part of it could be moved, sometimes just the libraries or application data while the executable needed to stay on internal, so you'd still run out of space). Now that is no longer an issue.

Some manufacturers have tried to disable it however. Selling phones with smaller amounts of storage was supposed to feel " low end", and adoptable storage essentially did away with worrying about how much internal storage is left. So they removed it from the settings. However, in some cases you can format the card via ADB commands and it will still work! I did this with a cheap ZTE phone that had only 8gb storage. I put a cheap 16gb card in and formatted it using commands found online via adb shell, and the internal storage reported 24gb and I could install anything and everything I wanted.

I have a Cricket X Charge, I can check when my wife comes home with it to see if they bothered removing adoptable storage. But even if they did, you can prob still do it without root or anything too complicated. Don't hold your breath for root, I kept trying to push for it on the predecessor X Power, which was popular on Boost and Cricket for the long battery life too. Nothing. Good luck, I hope the Charge gets it but I don't have high hopes it will be popular enough to exploit.


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 13, 2017)

My x charge stock camera app doesn't save files to SD. Only internal. Some other apps don't want to write to SD even though the option is available. Some write to sd no problem.


----------



## 0tku (Sep 14, 2017)

got one already, another in the mail. hope to see a possible LOS rom, official or not.


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 14, 2017)

0tku said:


> got one already, another in the mail. hope to see a possible LOS rom, official or not.

Click to collapse



based on my past experience with verizon phones i don't think it's ever going to happen.


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 14, 2017)

guest_2011 said:


> based on my past experience with verizon phones i don't think it's ever going to happen.

Click to collapse



these are not Verizon phones, Xfinity merely rents the towers from Verizon. They are indeed Xfinity devices.


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 14, 2017)

DanHutchins said:


> these are not Verizon phones, Xfinity merely rents the towers from Verizon. They are indeed Xfinity devices.

Click to collapse



i know but they are still not qualified for bl unlock. because they use vz i think of my other vz phones when bl could not be unlocked by any means. any devs working on exploits yet?


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 14, 2017)

I received a bug report today and don't know what it means can anyone help? This is all I could get of it hope it's enough.

========================================================
== dumpstate: 2017-09-13 17:08:03
========================================================

Build: NRD90U
Build fingerprint: 'lge/lv7_cct_us_vzw/lv7:7.0/NRD90U/1714611551e97:user/release-keys'
Bootloader: unknown
Radio: msm
Network: XFINITY Mobile
Kernel: Linux version 3.18.31-perf-g25b2888 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.8 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri May 26 12:10:19 KST 2017
Command line: sched_enable_hmp=1 console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.console=ttyHSL0 user_debug=30 msm_rtb.filter=0x237 ehci-hcd.park=3 androidboot.bootdevice=7824900.sdhci lpm_levels.sleep_disabled=1 androidboot.hardware=lv7 lge.rev=rev_10 model.name=LG-M322 lge.bootreason=0x33191d05 kswitch lge.bootreasoncode=0x33191d05 bootcable.type=NO_INIT lge.battid=UNKNOWN lge.bootWithLcd=connect gpt androidboot.ddr_size=2147483648 androidboot.ddr_info=0x1f000501 boot_cpus=0-3 lge.panel_type=tovis_td4100_hd_video lge.crash_handler=off lge.hreset=off androidboot.dlcomplete=0 androidboot.verifiedbootstate=green androidboot.veritymode=enforcing androidboot.rpmb_state=1 androidboot.recovery=false androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.serialno=LGM322c475687d androidboot.authorized_kernel=true lge.signed_image=true androidboot.baseband=msm mdss_mdp.panel=1:dsi:0:qcom,mdss_dsi_tovis_incell_td4100_hd_video:1:none:cfg:single_dsi
Bugreport format version: 1.0
Dumpstate info: id=1 pid=32042

------ DUMPSYS MEMINFO (dumpsys -t 30 meminfo -a) ------
Applications Memory Usage (in Kilobytes):
Uptime: 8542864 Realtime: 21450761

** MEMINFO in pid 2634 [ch.deletescape.lawnchair] **
                   Pss      Pss   Shared  Private   Shared  Private  SwapPss     Heap     Heap     Heap
                 Total    Clean    Dirty    Dirty    Clean    Clean    Dirty     Size    Alloc     Free
                ------   ------   ------   ------   ------   ------   ------   ------   ------   ------
  Native Heap     4874        0     2816     4816        0        0     2148    12288     8911     3376
  Dalvik Heap     7785        0     1308     7768        0        0     4488    18830    10638     8192
 Dalvik Other     1370        0      212     1368        0        0       20                           
        Stack      292        0        0      292        0        0       84                           
       Ashmem        4        0        0        4        8        0        0                           
      Gfx dev     5444        0        0     5444        0        0        0                           
    Other dev        4        0      104        0        0        4        0                           
     .so mmap      963      104     1116      172    10308      104       69                           
    .jar mmap        0        0        8        0        0        0        0                           
    .apk mmap     3019     2984        0        0     1848     2984        0                           
    .ttf mmap        6        0        0        0       84        0        0                           
    .dex mmap     1392     1392        0        0        0     1392        8                           
    .oat mmap      861       44        0        0    15340       44        0                           
    .art mmap     1337        0     1192     1152     8036        0       94                           
   Other mmap        7        0       32        4      244        0        0                           
   EGL mtrack     2160        0        0     2160        0        0        0                           
    GL mtrack     6120        0        0     6120        0        0        0                           
      Unknown      428        0      308      428        0        0       56                           
        TOTAL    36397     4524     7096    29728    35868     4528      331    31118    19549    11568

 Dalvik Details
        .Heap     5596        0        0     5596        0        0        0                           
         .LOS     1748        0      248     1748        0        0     2199                           
 .LinearAlloc      466        0      180      464        0        0        0                           
          .GC      592        0       28      592        0        0       12                           
    .JITCache      212        0        0      212        0        0        8                           
      .Zygote      265        0     1060      248        0        0        4                           
   .NonMoving      176        0        0      176        0        0       16                           
 .IndirectRef      100        0        4      100        0        0        0                           

 App Summary
                       Pss(KB)
                        ------
           Java Heap:     8920
         Native Heap:     4816
                Code:     4696
               Stack:      292
            Graphics:    13724
       Private Other:     1808
              System:     2141

               TOTAL:    36397       TOTAL SWAP PSS:      331

 Objects
               Views:      208         ViewRootImpl:        2
         AppContexts:        5           Activities:        3
              Assets:        3        AssetManagers:        2
       Local Binders:       30        Proxy Binders:       31
       Parcel memory:       31         Parcel count:       56
    Death Recipients:        7

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------


Here is a link to the report. I have it saved to my drive account if anyone needs more info from it.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwtA7lsd0D3nM3BRbTBxaDhrRW8/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 14, 2017)

i used to get bug reports every day. disabled notification.


----------



## lithium630 (Sep 15, 2017)

davekaz said:


> Thought I'd switch data off activate them and not be billed for anything but activation fees. And use Sims in note 5 and 2 note 4 .  See if everthing works. And then sell each for 100. I was surprised to see it available this morning maybe and got impulsive thinking I had 30 days to cancel or keep it to my benefit. Maybe I'll cancel 2 and play around with one for myself.  I have a note 4 with verizon and unlimited plan. But paying 230 after 25% employee discount  and if I can get it down to under 150 would be great. Thanks for the heads up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## laughmore (Sep 16, 2017)

Wish I knew enough to be helpful... missing root and watching this thread


----------



## lithium630 (Sep 17, 2017)

Just gotta say that Comcast customer support is still horrendous.  I had to spend an hour and a half on the phone today, talking with three different people to finally get my second X Charge shipped.  There is a bug on their website that won't save updated credit card information under certain circumstances.  To be fair the people were nice and the issue was eventually fixed, but who wants to sit on hold for an hour and a half AFTER they called me back when it was my turn in line.?


----------



## davekaz (Sep 20, 2017)

Its a nano sims. It was too small for my note 4 . ive been on it all day with data off and can make wifi calls. Still on 88%. Camera saves to sd. 

Sent from my LG-M322 using xda



https://www.ebay.com/p/3x-genuine-n...25.c100338.m3726&_mwBanner=1&trdt=0&rdtsrc=vi

Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## falconae (Sep 23, 2017)

Dishe said:


> in some cases you can format the card via ADB commands and it will still work!

Click to collapse



The xfinity version does not have adoptable storage but you can enable and format the SD via the adb commands.


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 23, 2017)

davekaz said:


> Its a nano sims. It was too small for my note 4 . ive been on it all day with data off and can make wifi calls. Still on 88%. Camera saves to sd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using xda
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you enable developer options there is a setting in there that allows you to move apps to sd. Not sure how good it works, i haven't tried it, worth a shot if you really need it.


----------



## davekaz (Sep 23, 2017)

DanHutchins said:


> If you enable developer options there is a setting in there that allows you to move apps to sd. Not sure how good it works, i haven't tried it, worth a shot if you really need it.

Click to collapse



Thanks Dan
I've enabled mode already. I'll check it out

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## laughmore (Sep 23, 2017)

DanHutchins said:


> If you enable developer options there is a setting in there that allows you to move apps to sd. Not sure how good it works, i haven't tried it, worth a shot if you really need it.

Click to collapse



"Force allow apps on external" only provides the option _for some apps_ in settings/application, and then some data and resources are moved (as far as I can tell), but certainly not the entire app.   Instaling to ext. SD still not possible without formatting it as internal or adoptable I think.  The space hungry apps I wanted to move did not have the option "move to SD."  There's an app called "Files to SD" (no root) that seems to streamline this process - searches for movable app data and moves without having to find the eligible apps in app manager.  I'm only mostly sure I'm describing what this app does properly.

That "Enable OEM unlock" option though... that'll be necessary for when we have custom bootloader support?   I'm no dev.


----------



## Ladmo (Aug 15, 2017)

I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0. 

When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card.

Does anyone know if someone has found out how to root this phone?  Is there a version of twrp or some other custom bootloader for it?

Thanks


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 24, 2017)

davekaz said:


> Its a nano sims. It was too small for my note 4 . ive been on it all day with data off and can make wifi calls. Still on 88%. Camera saves to sd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using xda
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





laughmore said:


> "Force allow apps on external" only provides the option _for some apps_ in settings/application, and then some data and resources are moved (as far as I can tell), but certainly not the entire app.   Instaling to ext. SD still not possible without formatting it as internal or adoptable I think.  The space hungry apps I wanted to move did not have the option "move to SD."  There's an app called "Files to SD" (no root) that seems to streamline this process - searches for movable app data and moves without having to find the eligible apps in app manager.  I'm only mostly sure I'm describing what this app does properly.
> 
> That "Enable OEM unlock" option though... that'll be necessary for when we have custom bootloader support?   I'm no dev.

Click to collapse



Yes the Enable oem unlock must be activated if bootloader is being unlocked. If this is not activated you risk bricking your device while unlocking. So i activate it and forget about it every time i get a new device so that once its possible i dont have to worry.


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 26, 2017)

Is there an app or internal sound setting that would give this phone some bass?


----------



## davekaz (Sep 27, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.androidauthority.com/best-equalizer-apps-android-761240/amp/
Wish i could replace speaker.  Maybe a teardown will come up soon

Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## guest_2011 (Sep 28, 2017)

davekaz said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/www.androidauthority.com/best-equalizer-apps-android-761240/amp/
> Wish i could replace speaker.  Maybe a teardown will come up soon
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



thanks. do you or anyone have a favorite app that's easy on battery and does a good bass job?


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 29, 2017)

Has anyone figured out how to get into bootloader yet? I have been trying for hours and cant seem to get into it. All i can get to is the download mode. Doesnt make sense that it doesn't have one since it needs one to boot the phone. Is it hidden so people cant get in? Im so confused right now. Any insight would be great.


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 30, 2017)

Disregard last post. I have decided that this phone is a $180 piece of crap. I had it cancelled from my account although I will still have to make the payments since it's been over a month since I got it even though the issues are clearly internal and not any fault of neglect on my end. Xfinity told me that there are many complaints about issues with this device and are still not interested in helping the customer. I think my next step is contacting LG for a refund since Xfinity is unwilling to take it back.

Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## davekaz (Sep 30, 2017)

That sucks man . I paid 1 for it so im more forgiving. Im willing to wait and see. They couldn't even port my number from Verizon after i activated with a new number. They say it's possible but every time they try it's never worked. Verizon states no info came to port. The sim works great on my note 3 with adapter. My note 4 was dropped once too many and glass cracked. Its not so receptive anymore. So i might take the leap and use it in note 3. 





Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 1, 2017)

davekaz said:


> That sucks man . I paid 1 for it so im more forgiving. Im willing to wait and see. They couldn't even port my number from Verizon after i activated with a new number. They say it's possible but every time they try it's never worked. Verizon states no info came to port. The sim works great on my note 3 with adapter. My note 4 was dropped once too many and glass cracked. Its not so receptive anymore. So i might take the leap and use it in note 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya. I have decided to go with the Samsung S8. It should be here by Wednesday. It's the phone I wanted in the beginning and should have gotten it then but the price of the LG was hard to refuse. Live and learn I guess.

Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## davekaz (Oct 1, 2017)

Wish i could but the whole idea of starting this was to lower or eliminate my Verizon wireless bill 
Enjoy it

Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 1, 2017)

davekaz said:


> Wish i could but the whole idea of starting this was to lower or eliminate my Verizon wireless bill
> Enjoy it
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



I hear that. I went with it to eliminate my US Cellular bill. I absolutely loved the service with US Cellular but I would rather just pay for a phone and get service free. Eventually the payments on the phone will go away, and I won't have a bill at all. That's why I'm staying with Xfinity. Would be nice if they would recognize that the issues with these LG devices are software related and should exchange them for a different device since reinstalling corrupt software will not fix it. Yes that is what they told me they would do. But can't beat free service so just going to cut my losses with the LG and get the Samsung.

Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## frequentc (Oct 4, 2017)

DanHutchins said:


> I have decided that this phone is a $180 piece of crap.

Click to collapse



What did you not like about the phone, or what was wrong with it?


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 4, 2017)

frequentc said:


> What did you not like about the phone, or what was wrong with it?

Click to collapse



It would continue to kick me off my home wifi, wouldn't auto connect to the xfinity hotspots ( not to big a deal), kept recieving all kinds of bug reports, then when i was trying to get it sorted out with xfinity the damn thing just dropped the call and i then couldn't make or recieve calls or texts.


----------



## guest_2011 (Oct 5, 2017)

DanHutchins said:


> It would continue to kick me off my home wifi, wouldn't auto connect to the xfinity hotspots ( not to big a deal), kept recieving all kinds of bug reports, then when i was trying to get it sorted out with xfinity the damn thing just dropped the call and i then couldn't make or recieve calls or texts.

Click to collapse



No such problems here. I have 2. In my very first one i was getting bug report notifications. Disabled notifications. Everything works. Not sure what those bugs were about. My second i can tell without checking software version has some updates and i haven't had any bug notifications. Phone may not be worth $180+tx but it's my primary phone and it's fast and runs everything i need.

For some reason my first phone google hangouts never rings. Second phone rings. I tried to compare the two phones to see if there's anything disabled in settings or google related apps, permissions, notifications. Can't find anything wrong/different. Anyone has any ideas about GH not ringing? 

update: shortly after posting here my phone started ringing. Seems like a random thing. Can't explain.


----------



## bob_janes (Oct 7, 2017)

Got this phone yesterday. Still trying to get my AT&T number ported, no luck so far. They have elevated to tier 2, and 3 business days to resolve. AT&T says should not have any problem. Does anyone else had problems porting AT&T or other carrier numbers.

Meanwhile, I installed my SD card with music and installed Mortplayer.  Mortplayer does not find music, does not even see the sd card. But file manager can see the card, and google play music  can play it. Anyone have any suggestion? Mortplayer setting shows root folder at /mnt/emulated/0, but that is internal. Where is external sd mounted at. I installed terminal to look around, but since I am not root, not able to see where the external is mounted.


----------



## bob_janes (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, I solved one problem with Mortplayer and the SD card, thanks to google search. I had to reformat the sd card (although it came from an older Samsung phone), copy music again, unmount an remount the card, and move Mortplayer  to the SD card in the app setting. Now Mortplayer sees the sdcard as /mnt/XXXXX where the XXXXX did not exist before. I guess reformating  must have allowed LG system to give it the right permissions. So the Mortplayer can see the folder on the card an it plays.

Still waiting for the number from AT&T to port. If they can not, all these efforts will be a waste, and the phone will go back to Xfinity.


----------



## laughmore (Oct 7, 2017)

guest_2011 said:


> No such problems here. I have 2. In my very first one i was getting bug report notifications. Disabled notifications. Everything works. Not sure what those bugs were about. My second i can tell without checking software version has some updates and i haven't had any bug notifications. Phone may not be worth $180+tx but it's my primary phone and it's fast and runs everything i need.
> 
> For some reason my first phone google hangouts never rings. Second phone rings. I tried to compare the two phones to see if there's anything disabled in settings or google related apps, permissions, notifications. Can't find anything wrong/different. Anyone has any ideas about GH not ringing?

Click to collapse



GH won't ring for me if the app is open and the phone isn't locked.  Maybe check display settings.


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 7, 2017)

bob_janes said:


> Got this phone yesterday. Still trying to get my AT&T number ported, no luck so far. They have elevated to tier 2, and 3 business days to resolve. AT&T says should not have any problem. Does anyone else had problems porting AT&T or other carrier numbers.
> 
> Meanwhile, I installed my SD card with music and installed Mortplayer.  Mortplayer does not find music, does not even see the sd card. But file manager can see the card, and google play music  can play it. Anyone have any suggestion? Mortplayer setting shows root folder at /mnt/emulated/0, but that is internal. Where is external sd mounted at. I installed terminal to look around, but since I am not root, not able to see where the external is mounted.

Click to collapse



Make sure that xfinity didn't misunderstand the account number. If they type in one wrong number it won't port.


----------



## davekaz (Oct 8, 2017)

bob_janes said:


> Got this phone yesterday. Still trying to get my AT&T number ported, no luck so far. They have elevated to tier 2, and 3 business days to resolve. AT&T says should not have any problem. Does anyone else had problems porting AT&T or other carrier numbers.
> 
> Meanwhile, I installed my SD card with music and installed Mortplayer.  Mortplayer does not find music, does not even see the sd card. But file manager can see the card, and google play music  can play it. Anyone have any suggestion? Mortplayer setting shows root folder at /mnt/emulated/0, but that is internal. Where is external sd mounted at. I installed terminal to look around, but since I am not root, not able to see where the external is mounted.

Click to collapse



I gave up with porting. 5 days with trying and never resolved. Im with verizon and they never got a request to port. Tier2 is more like Oz . they will never call.  I sound angry but im more beaten down. I changed my number to what they gave when i received phone. Did you activate it with there number first? I think if activated with ported number it would work. My son took his number to activate and there were no issues. I put my my number to rest and kept phone with new number. Its not bad so far. I tried putting sim in note 3 and everything worked but data.  I habe not played yet but i will later tonight. Ive had problems with ordering 2 other phones which went to tier 2 almost a month ago.  They even created a management tier 2 ticket and nothing. Im hoping to have 3 phones (paid for)on unlimited for 135 plus fees which 100 less for 5 gig each line. Im done

Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## bob_janes (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks davekaz and DanHutchins.  I got some more info from Tier 1 today. I am porting number from Alaska, 907 area code. They are getting an error, saying there is no 3G service in Alaska. That is not true, although there is no Comcast in Alaska, they have Veriozon in Anchorage, so that reason does not sound right. I am still waiting for Tier 2 resolution on during the weekday.

Has anyone tried to port out of State number successfully?


----------



## lithium630 (Oct 8, 2017)

bob_janes said:


> Thanks davekaz and DanHutchins.  I got some more info from Tier 1 today. I am porting number from Alaska, 907 area code. They are getting an error, saying there is no 3G service in Alaska. That is not true, although there is no Comcast in Alaska, they have Veriozon in Anchorage, so that reason does not sound right. I am still waiting for Tier 2 resolution on during the weekday.
> 
> Has anyone tried to port out of State number successfully?

Click to collapse



Good luck.  Xfinity support is completely useless.  If they don't now how to fix a problem, they just stop responding so you call back and speak with someone else.


----------



## Ladmo (Aug 15, 2017)

I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0. 

When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card.

Does anyone know if someone has found out how to root this phone?  Is there a version of twrp or some other custom bootloader for it?

Thanks


----------



## davekaz (Oct 9, 2017)

bob_janes said:


> Thanks davekaz and DanHutchins.  I got some more info from Tier 1 today. I am porting number from Alaska, 907 area code. They are getting an error, saying there is no 3G service in Alaska. That is not true, although there is no Comcast in Alaska, they have Veriozon in Anchorage, so that reason does not sound right. I am still waiting for Tier 2 resolution on during the weekday.
> 
> Has anyone tried to port out of State number successfully?

Click to collapse



No but let us know if you hear from the wizard(tier 2).  I truly think that will not happen. 

Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## guest_2011 (Oct 9, 2017)

laughmore said:


> GH won't ring for me if the app is open and the phone isn't locked.  Maybe check display settings.

Click to collapse



GH closed, display never locked here. It did start ringing after i posted here. I'm out of ideas. Will have to test with GH open but i think it should still ring.


----------



## laughmore (Oct 11, 2017)

davekaz said:


> No but let us know if you hear from the wizard(tier 2).  I truly think that will not happen.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



It really won't happen like that I think.  "Tier 2" is out-sourced it seems:  When T2 was fixing financial info on my account (CC just kept resending the same ticket to "T2"), I asked CC to speak directly to T2 but they said it was a financing company not in-house.  T2 did eventually fix my account, but I didn't find this out until I called back.

I don't know if every time they refer to T2 it's a financing company, but it probably isn't anybody on location at the call center.  Bad CC doesn't surprise me with these awesome data rates... cost cutting hurts somewhere...  Best defense against bad CC is being articulate, patient, and persistent...


----------



## mastercoin (Oct 16, 2017)

Ladmo said:


> But lots of things should be but aren't.  Politicians should always be honest.  Relative humidity should never be over 20%.  Daytime highs in summer should never be over 80.  You get the idea.

Click to collapse




Please elaborate a little more, on ex's and what not, since I'm not entirely clear on what I should expect..........
Just kidding??


----------



## davekaz (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey I put sim in my note 4. Everything good but mobile hotspot comes back mobile number not found

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------




davekaz said:


> Hey I put sim in my note 4. Everything good but mobile hotspot comes back mobile number not found
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



Maybe if I change build prop to LG-M322 replacing SM-N910V 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## davekaz (Oct 18, 2017)

So mobile hotspot is useless if you byop. Mine is bootloader unlocked on a rooted stock rom .Can anyone use there hotspot on there byop? Im using modest rom which is basically stock with root 

Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## davekaz (Oct 18, 2017)

Think it's related to username and password in apn setting? ncc is username ,password ?

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Evan20x (Oct 19, 2017)

Has the task on unlocking the bootloader been halted?


----------



## davekaz (Oct 19, 2017)

Don't think it even started.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## laughmore (Oct 21, 2017)

dangit this cheap phone would be so much more valuable with bootloader unlocked


----------



## Drackula (Oct 26, 2017)

Not found an unlock for the Bootloader but unlocking the phone for other carriers allows tethering to work on those carriers without paying.


----------



## guest_2011 (Oct 28, 2017)

i don't know if related to the recent OTA update since approximately last update i get recurring popups that something has stopped. No app name. Only option is to close. I think it's related to the update but not sure.


----------



## frequentc (Oct 28, 2017)

guest_2011 said:


> i don't know if related to the recent OTA update since approximately last update i get recurring popups that something has stopped. No app name. Only option is to close. I think it's related to the update but not sure.

Click to collapse



Has anyone else had any problems with the recent OTA update?


----------



## davekaz (Oct 28, 2017)

No not as yet

Sent from my LG-M322 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## guest_2011 (Oct 28, 2017)

frequentc said:


> Has anyone else had any problems with the recent OTA update?

Click to collapse



i also get frequent bug reports, unrelated to the recent update. everything seems to work though.


----------



## frequentc (Oct 28, 2017)

guest_2011 said:


> i also get frequent bug reports, unrelated to the recent update. everything seems to work though.

Click to collapse



I had a problem with Google chrome crashing sometimes on 1 of my 4 phones, but deleting chrome's cache and data fixed it. No bug reports on any of my phones. You may want to try a factory reset if the problem is annoying enough to you.

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

If anyone is having problems with your home wifi showing as disabled when at home and not auto reconnecting, make sure you have Location turned on. The Xfinity Wifi Settings system app seems to need location turned on to work correctly.

I also installed Wifi prioritizer from the playstore as a backup (this also requires Location being turned on). I have it setup to auto-connect to my home network and give it priority over other wifi networks. No longer have issues with wifi reconnecting at home.


----------



## davekaz (Nov 7, 2017)

My note 3 working like a charm with sim. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## DanHutchins (Nov 7, 2017)

davekaz said:


> My note 3 working like a charm with sim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



This thread is for the x charge


----------



## davekaz (Nov 7, 2017)

Lol I know. I'm using sim from xcharge in my note 3 and is perfect

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

Just saying .  I bought phone for a buck to transfer sim and it's perfect.  Just changed apn settings to Xfinity mobile

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## davekaz (Nov 13, 2017)

My daughters xcharge can't hear calls unless on speaker.  Can't believe it. She had several note 3s which I changed earpiece that was problem. I gave her my xcharge and she loved it but under a week same problem occurred on Xcharge.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Ladmo (Aug 15, 2017)

I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0. 

When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card.

Does anyone know if someone has found out how to root this phone?  Is there a version of twrp or some other custom bootloader for it?

Thanks


----------



## kaos420 (Nov 14, 2017)

davekaz said:


> My daughters xcharge can't hear calls unless on speaker.  Can't believe it. She had several note 3s which I changed earpiece that was problem. I gave her my xcharge and she loved it but under a week same
> 
> we got root yet or what?

Click to collapse


----------



## davekaz (Nov 16, 2017)

No lol

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

There is not even a category for this phone




Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

Was about to reset it and it cleared before that


Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Mischahof (Nov 17, 2017)

Just a heads up, Virgin Mobile USA has the phone also and right now Target has it online for $99 but I just bought one from my local Target for only $69.  Not bad for a no-contract phone. Now if we can only get it rooted


----------



## davekaz (Nov 18, 2017)

Agree

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lithium630 (Nov 19, 2017)

This site claims they can root the X Power 2.  It doesn't look legit to me though so I didn't try it.
https://rootoneclick.com/how-to-root-lg-x-power-2/


----------



## slamor (Nov 27, 2017)

lithium630 said:


> They are $.04 on the website now.  FML...

Click to collapse



I got mine for $1 as well.


----------



## guest_2011 (Nov 27, 2017)

lithium630 said:


> This site claims they can root the X Power 2.  It doesn't look legit to me though so I didn't try it.
> https://rootoneclick.com/how-to-root-lg-x-power-2/

Click to collapse



probably BS.  xm or verizon/lg will not allow to unlock bl unless we force them to. by force. if it was possible devs or someone skilled would have found exploits by now.


----------



## davekaz (Nov 29, 2017)

slamor said:


> I got mine for $1 as well.

Click to collapse



What website ?They are 180 now. I got mine for a buck in Sept

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## slamor (Nov 29, 2017)

davekaz said:


> What website ?They are 180 now. I got mine for a buck in Sept
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's when I got mine.


----------



## lithium630 (Dec 1, 2017)

*Carrier unlock*

Has anyone used https://gsmunlockhub.com?  I have an extra X Charge after using the sim in another phone.  Until Comcast will let me get another sim, I was thinking of using a FreedomPop sim so my daughter can use the phone.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 1, 2017)

*WAIT!*



lithium630 said:


> Has anyone used https://gsmunlockhub.com?  I have an extra X Charge after using the sim in another phone.  Until Comcast will let me get another sim, I was thinking of using a FreedomPop sim so my daughter can use the phone.

Click to collapse




Don't pay until you contact Comcast to request unlock code yourself.
I was provided this without a charge from them...   and NO hassle.   *[I know, unbelievable, right?]*

I have already done the FP GSM DATA-ONLY SIM transplant and am pleased with the result.  :good:


----------



## lithium630 (Dec 1, 2017)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Don't pay until you contact Comcast to request unlock code yourself.
> I was provided this without a charge from them...   and NO hassle.   *[I know, unbelievable, right?]*
> 
> I have already done the FP GSM DATA-ONLY SIM transplant and am pleased with the result.  :good:

Click to collapse



Great thank you.  I'll give it a shot.  I have the sim card already.   Just a word of caution to anyone else.  I noticed that they enroll you for all kinds of extras if you are not careful.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 1, 2017)

lithium630 said:


> Great thank you.  I'll give it a shot.

Click to collapse




You are very welcome. I should clarify that I do actually _OWN_ my two devices and if you do not then the result may be different with Comcast...   though I remember reading some time ago that they were surprisingly easy regarding unlocking even when the device was financed.





lithium630 said:


> Just a word of caution to anyone else.  I noticed that they enroll you for all kinds of extras if you are not careful.

Click to collapse




A bit OT, but also worth your mentioning and my seconding. 
[Which I elaborate on because this device may be utilized in just such a fashion with FP by other users here in the future ]
I agree with you that due diligence is _REQUIRED_ when interacting with and utilizing FP services.
One MUST know the game in which one participates.
That said, FP is an easy win if it fits your device usage habits.
If one is intrigued by FP then get to _KNOW_ FP.


----------



## lithium630 (Dec 1, 2017)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> You are very welcome. I should clarify that I do actually _OWN_ my two devices and if you do not then the result may be different with Comcast...   though I remember reading some time ago that they were surprisingly easy regarding unlocking even when the device was financed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I went to the chat and they were perfectly willing to unlock the device.  Unfortunately they couldn't find the IMEI on their end (because I've been using the SIM in another phone).  I'm going to get the SIM back from my son and try it again.  They did share that BYOD starts 12/04/17 but for IPhone 5 and up only.  I was going to just order one for my "iphone" but you need to bring the device to one of their retail locations.


----------



## DanHutchins (Dec 1, 2017)

lithium630 said:


> Has anyone used https://gsmunlockhub.com?  I have an extra X Charge after using the sim in another phone.  Until Comcast will let me get another sim, I was thinking of using a FreedomPop sim so my daughter can use the phone.

Click to collapse



Why not just call Comcast and get the unlock code for free?


----------



## lithium630 (Dec 1, 2017)

DanHutchins said:


> Why not just call Comcast and get the unlock code for free?

Click to collapse



Thank you.  I had Verizon for 20 years before Comcast so I didn't realize they would unlock the phone so easily.  My oldest still has a Verizon IPhone.  If I bring it to Comcast I wonder if I can just get a SIM for it and move it to this device.  (If you didn't see it, BYOD starts 12/4 for IPhones only).


----------



## lithium630 (Dec 3, 2017)

lithium630 said:


> Thank you.  I had Verizon for 20 years before Comcast so I didn't realize they would unlock the phone so easily.  My oldest still has a Verizon IPhone.  If I bring it to Comcast I wonder if I can just get a SIM for it and move it to this device.  (If you didn't see it, BYOD starts 12/4 for IPhones only).

Click to collapse



In case anyone is following, I put the original SIM back in the phone and Comcast gave the code with no problem at all.  It's unlocked and using FreedomPop.  I went back to double check my FreedomPop account and discovered I was automatically enrolled in even more crap then I realized.  Use caution and go over everything very carefully.  The result is free phone service though.  I'll take it.


----------



## Speeder975 (Dec 12, 2017)

I hate to break up a conversation, but has anyone made any progress on the original topic? I haven't managed to get this thing to boot the bootloader or respond to any sort of bootloader unlock attempts. Would love to get this thing rooted and purge some of this bloatware the old-fashioned way.


----------



## nugens (Dec 13, 2017)

*Reflash phone*



lithium630 said:


> In case anyone is following, I put the original SIM back in the phone and Comcast gave the code with no problem at all.  It's unlocked and using FreedomPop.  I went back to double check my FreedomPop account and discovered I was automatically enrolled in even more crap then I realized.  Use caution and go over everything very carefully.  The result is free phone service though.  I'll take it.

Click to collapse



Hi-
I have a few of these phones that Comcast unlocked for me.
I put my Cricket sim card in one, and it works, but the phone will not hold to a 4G band.  It finds 4G service when I turn it on, but then drops to an H+ band.
Similarly, I called Sprint to see if I could activate the phone on their free BYOD plan.  The phone is listed as eligible, but Sprint could not find the IMEI.  
I think that Comcast has somehow hobbled these phones for use on other networks, and my question is is there anyway around that?  The phone should work on all of the ATT and Sprint bands.  I don't think that LG made a less capable phone specifically for Comcast (though I might be wrong about that).  I think it is more likely that Comcast just did something to cripple the phone on the software side.  
Do I have that wrong?  And, if not, is there any way to fix it?  I really like the phone and would be very happy to use it if I can unlock its capabilities.

Thanks!


----------



## lithium630 (Dec 14, 2017)

nugens said:


> Hi-
> I have a few of these phones that Comcast unlocked for me.
> I put my Cricket sim card in one, and it works, but the phone will not hold to a 4G band.  It finds 4G service when I turn it on, but then drops to an H+ band.
> Similarly, I called Sprint to see if I could activate the phone on their free BYOD plan.  The phone is listed as eligible, but Sprint could not find the IMEI.
> ...

Click to collapse



A

It should work with Sprint but not AT&T/Cricket.  AT&T is a GSM.


----------



## Ladmo (Aug 15, 2017)

I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0. 

When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card.

Does anyone know if someone has found out how to root this phone?  Is there a version of twrp or some other custom bootloader for it?

Thanks


----------



## nugens (Dec 14, 2017)

Actually, the phone is supposed to have all the GSM bands for AT&T, and it works pretty well other than the fact that it won't hold on to the 4G band consistently.
And while it should work on Sprint, somehow, Xfinity has figured out a way to make Sprint not be able to see the IMEI or even add it to their system white list. 
These are the problems I'm trying to find a solution to.
Wondering if anyone has actually encountered and solve these problems.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 15, 2017)

*Punctuation needed, really*



Speeder975 said:


> I hate to break up a conversation, but has anyone made any progress on the original topic?

Click to collapse



No discernable progress.
OP should include question mark, as OT is misleading as a *statement*.



Speeder975 said:


> I haven't managed to get this thing to boot the bootloader or respond to any sort of bootloader unlock attempts. Would love to get this thing rooted and purge some of this bloatware the old-fashioned way.

Click to collapse



ROOT seems unlikely.
Please, do prove me wrong!
:laugh:

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------




nugens said:


> ...I put my Cricket sim card in one, and it works, but the phone will not hold to a 4G band.  It finds 4G service when I turn it on, but then drops to an H+ band.

Click to collapse



My impression is that you are witnessing the preferred behavior as 4G is desired "on demand."




nugens said:


> I think that Comcast has somehow hobbled these phones for use on other networks, and my question is is there anyway around that?

Click to collapse



This would NOT be atypical behavior for carrier-specific devices to selectively utilize, or not utilize [not truly disable],  device functions.
Radio frequencies being an irritating example.
Is there any way around it? Trial and error, so far.




nugens said:


> The phone should work on all of the ATT and Sprint bands.

Click to collapse



Some, not all.




nugens said:


> I don't think that LG made a less capable phone specifically for Comcast (though I might be wrong about that).

Click to collapse



I agree, as I briefly explained.




nugens said:


> I really like the phone and would be very happy to use it if I can unlock its capabilities.

Click to collapse



Again, I agree with you here. [FINGERS CROSSED]


My m322s perform well on FreedomPop.  [An AT&T MVNO]
I can even lock it on to 4G only since I live in excellent coverage area...   but, why?

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




lithium630 said:


> It should work with Sprint but not AT&T/Cricket.  AT&T is a GSM.

Click to collapse




I sense there is something amiss here.
You use FP and it appears you believe them to be providing you with Sprint's CDMA network.
This seems unlikely.
FP, though a Sprint MVNO, is also an AT&T MVNO utilizing GSM network.

Does your account include 200mb per month or 500mb?
If 200, then GSM [AT&T]
If 500, then CDMA [Sprint]

IF you are on 500/CDMA then you have accomplished something that needs to be investigated further.


----------



## lithium630 (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes I have the 500mb plan and it's using Sprint.  No issues that I know of but it's used on a kids phone that is usually on wifi.


----------



## nugens (Dec 15, 2017)

My m322s perform well on FreedomPop.  [An AT&T MVNO]
I can even lock it on to 4G only since I live in excellent coverage area...   but, why?

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




How do you lock it to 4G?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 15, 2017)

*INTRIGUED*



lithium630 said:


> Yes I have the 500mb plan and it's using Sprint.  No issues that I know of but it's used on a kids phone that is usually on wifi.

Click to collapse



I am very interested now!
I truly, as I said, believed this to be an unlikely scenario.
My apologies if it should be my misunderstanding.
And please forgive my additional questioning.
It is not that I do not believe what you say is possible, but that this scenario is what I desire for one of my M322s.
I only press for confirming indicators from you to allow me to accomplish what I sincerely hope you have...   NOT to debunk your statement.

Can I assume that you, through some method, were in direct contact with FP representative?
And that you provided this individual with your devices IMEI?
I would be interested in hearing how easy that went for you. Snags? Or like hot butter?
And what method of contact you used would be much appreciated.

Finally, I think, would you be able to check your FP account webpage under "USAGE" for ANY data used since your SIM was inserted in your M322?
Any appreciable amount of usage reflected there would SHUT MY MOUTH and have me contacting FP immediately.

Thanks for your help.

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




nugens said:


> How do you lock it to 4G?

Click to collapse




Settings-> More -> Mobile Networks -> System Select -> Network Mode -> LTE/CDMA [ticked] -> now power down [NOT a soft reboot...   OFF...   then ON]
Utilizing your Cricket SIM [which I believe is also an AT&T MVNO on GSM network] your phone should remain on 4G.


----------



## lithium630 (Dec 15, 2017)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> I am very interested now!
> I truly, as I said, believed this to be an unlikely scenario.
> My apologies if it should be my misunderstanding.
> And please forgive my additional questioning.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I missed something.  I'm not sure why you don't think it should work since Sprint and Verizon are both CDMA.  Is it because of the issues others have had getting Sprint to recognize the phone?  It's always possible that I have something wrong so I don't mind helping.  The FreedomPop site shows just 44MB of data used but as I said it's on wi-fi most of the time.  I turned the wi-fi off on the phone and data still works with no issue.  I'm not sure if there is a way to test what network the phone is using.

I did not speak with anyone.  I ordered and activated the card through the website.  There is also an app to install on the phone and APN setting to adjust.  It was pretty easy.  The only down side is that when you activate the SIM, they enroll you in all kinds of crap.  I complained about it previously.  Some of the extras are more hidden than others so you really need to triple check.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 15, 2017)

lithium630 said:


> I'm not sure why you don't think it should work since Sprint and Verizon are both CDMA.

Click to collapse



You are correct about CDMA.
However, CDMA would also require you to provide FP with device IMEI, at some point by some method.
Could have been in your activation activities. But when I entered my IMEI it fails to accept and proceed.
That is why I just opted to insert FP [at&t] GSM SIM. I would prefer to use my FP [sprint] CDMA SIM.




lithium630 said:


> Is it because of the issues others have had getting Sprint to recognize the phone?

Click to collapse



A piece of the puzzle, to be sure.




lithium630 said:


> It's always possible that I have something wrong so I don't mind helping.  The FreedomPop site shows just 44MB of data used...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help. And if FP webpage reflects 44mb out of *500mb* then that is the end of any debate or question.   




lithium630 said:


> I'm not sure if there is a way to test what network the phone is using.

Click to collapse



You could pull down your "Notification Shade" from the top, and at the bottom of the screen, it should be "tagged" with SPRINT or AT&T.
If not, then Settings -> About Phone -> Network -> then very first field [ALSO labeled Network] should reflect SPRINT or AT&T.


----------



## lithium630 (Dec 15, 2017)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> You are correct about CDMA.
> However, CDMA would also require you to provide FP with device IMEI, at some point by some method.
> Could have been in your activation activities. But when I entered my IMEI it fails to accept and proceed.
> That is why I just opted to insert FP [at&t] GSM SIM. I would prefer to use my FP [sprint] CDMA SIM.
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like you were right to be skeptical.  The phone shows AT&T. The plan definitely shows 500MB though.  I don't think I can post a local photo or I would includea screen shot.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 17, 2017)

*Curiouser & curiouser*



lithium630 said:


> It looks like you were right to be skeptical.  The phone shows AT&T. The plan definitely shows 500MB though.  I don't think I can post a local photo or I would includea screen shot.

Click to collapse



*Windfall to your benefit?*  :fingers-crossed: :victory:
It would seem so as you appear to be utilizing *FP's GSM/AT&T* network which is allocated 200mb/month...
+ Freedom Friend connections 500mb maximum...
Total = 700mb/month.

If you are receiving a larger amount then I would recommend being VERY cautious about usage in excess of the lesser amount...   until you determine what is what, to your satisfaction.


----------



## lithium630 (Jan 14, 2018)

The LG X Charge is on sale again.  You get a $150 Gift card when you buy it for $180.  I ordered another one for my youngest.


----------



## baylin (Jan 14, 2018)

*LG X Charge Comcast M327*

Does anyone know how to connect this phone to the computer and use the phone FROM THE LAPTOP? For example, the Samsung S5 phones used SideSync and you could control your phone via wifi or with the usb cord. I have already tried using the LG Bridge, does nothing other than allows you to update the phones software. The LG PC Suite does not connect to the phone (I think it is because this program was for older phones). 

Please let me know if anyone knows of a way. I hope LG has a program to allow us to use this phone from the pc (laptop). Thanks in advance!


----------



## lithium630 (Feb 5, 2018)

Anyone have problems with text messages?  More often than not the app won't load correctly.  I have to close it and open it again,  It's probably time to do a factory reset but I'm procrastinating.


----------



## guest_2011 (Feb 5, 2018)

lithium630 said:


> Anyone have problems with text messages?  More often than not the app won't load correctly.  I have to close it and open it again,  It's probably time to do a factory reset but I'm procrastinating.

Click to collapse



no problems here


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Feb 5, 2018)

lithium630 said:


> Anyone have problems with text messages?  More often than not the app won't load correctly.  I have to close it and open it again,  It's probably time to do a factory reset but I'm procrastinating.

Click to collapse




Greetings, once again, lithium630:

Welcome back to this shadowy and web-covered corner of XDA!

I do not even recall what the factory supplied texting application is, as I utilize Google Voice.

However, before doing a factory reset, I would try clearing cache and data from whatever application you use.

Are you familiar with how to accomplish this?


----------



## DanHutchins (Feb 5, 2018)

guest_2011 said:


> no problems here

Click to collapse





lithium630 said:


> Anyone have problems with text messages?  More often than not the app won't load correctly.  I have to close it and open it again,  It's probably time to do a factory reset but I'm procrastinating.

Click to collapse



Just a heads up, once you start having issues with the phone they just get worse xfinity told me most people that got them have serious problems with them and no, they will not take it back I'm still paying for mine and it's unusable. Never even tried rooting it. My wife is also having issues with hers and it seems as if it's getting worse every day.


----------



## lithium630 (Feb 5, 2018)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Greetings, once again, lithium630:
> 
> Welcome back to this shadowy and web-covered corner of XDA!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great idea.  I didn't think of that.  I just cleared the cache and I'll see how it goes.  Thank you.

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




DanHutchins said:


> Just a heads up, once you start having issues with the phone they just get worse xfinity told me most people that got them have serious problems with them and no, they will not take it back I'm still paying for mine and it's unusable. Never even tried rooting it. My wife is also having issues with hers and it seems as if it's getting worse every day.

Click to collapse



Uh oh.  That's not good.  I've been pretty happy with this phone until now.  The battery is still phenomenal.  I love not having to charge it during the day.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Feb 5, 2018)

lithium630 said:


> Great idea.  I didn't think of that.  I just cleared the cache and I'll see how it goes.  Thank you.

Click to collapse




You are welcome. I hope it proves effective for you.

If not then don't hesitate to clear the DATA, too.
It is located in that same sub-menu with the cache.

If the application you use is indeed the one provided from the factory then it may state that all subsequent updates will be uninstalled, leaving you with an "original" version number.

From there you can allow your device to update on its own or you can induce it manually.
I would recommend a power-cycle IMMEDIATELY after clearing CACHE & DATA...
That is OFF...   then ON.
NOT a "SOFT reboot."

Be forewarned, I can make no promises regarding the retention of text history as some applications provision for this and some do not.

Good luck.

`If this works,
this should be...
BLURRED.`


----------



## DanHutchins (Feb 5, 2018)

lithium630 said:


> Great idea.  I didn't think of that.  I just cleared the cache and I'll see how it goes.  Thank you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree it is a great phone when it works, and battery is awesome but LG lacks where Samsung exceeds.


----------



## itz4blitz (Feb 18, 2018)

baylin said:


> Does anyone know how to connect this phone to the computer and use the phone FROM THE LAPTOP? For example, the Samsung S5 phones used SideSync and you could control your phone via wifi or with the usb cord. I have already tried using the LG Bridge, does nothing other than allows you to update the phones software. The LG PC Suite does not connect to the phone (I think it is because this program was for older phones).
> 
> Please let me know if anyone knows of a way. I hope LG has a program to allow us to use this phone from the pc (laptop). Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



I've been trying to explore some similar apps myself. I used to own a galaxy s2 way back when and I would run the kies air app and I liked it. Mostly because it didn't require that I had to install any pc on my desktop. The only real similar apps that I've found that work the same way as Keis Air, is AndroidAir. But it requires you to run the desktop client. If anyone knows of a browser based software like Kies Air, please let me know.


----------



## itz4blitz (Feb 19, 2018)

After much consideration, I've decided I'm taking this hunk of crap back to Xfinity before my 30-day return period is over.

I've had countless issues with WiFi being dropped with fair to good signals, and forget about connecting if you have a poor signal. You can detect it, but you damn sure can't connect to it. 

 I've tried kingroot on this phone unsuccessfully. While the battery life is good, I have noticed that once you start loading a lot of apps on this phone, you start having a lot of little annoyances to deal with. For example, my phone has shown a hundred percent battery for the last hour and just now went down to 80%.

For anyone considering buying this phone, do yourself a favor and don't do it. My recommendation is that you cough up the extra money and get the Galaxy S8 or even the note if you can.


----------



## Ladmo (Aug 15, 2017)

I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0. 

When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card.

Does anyone know if someone has found out how to root this phone?  Is there a version of twrp or some other custom bootloader for it?

Thanks


----------



## DanHutchins (Feb 19, 2018)

itz4blitz said:


> After much consideration, I've decided I'm taking this hunk of crap back to Xfinity before my 30-day return period is over.
> 
> I've had countless issues with WiFi being dropped with fair to good signals, and forget about connecting if you have a poor signal. You can detect it, but you damn sure can't connect to it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, I said the same a while back. Ended up getting the s8 but unfortunately went over the 30 days so I'm still paying for the x charge even though xfinity admitted the phones had serious issues. So do it before 30 days.


----------



## itz4blitz (Feb 20, 2018)

Well I did it before the 30 days but it was a huge headache. The people in the Xfinity store told me that there was some sort of lock on my account even though it was still less than 30 days. So I had to pay an extra $75 to get the Galaxy S8 and for some reason they gave me an entirely new SIM card and new phone number. This really screwed me over, because most of my accounts use two-factor authentication.

What really irritates me, is that they told me over the phone when I called the support after purchasing the S8, that I would have to return the X charge through mail. They did pay for the shipping however it's a huge inconvenience to me especially whenever I went to a store in person.

The S8 is phenomenal. However, I warn anyone that has to deal with Xfinity to be weary. The phone service itself is good, and the Galaxy phones are phenomenal. But I honestly feel like Comcast does not really do anything to remedy the situation with their customers. It's honestly made me second guess using them. But I do have a good phone now. If only I could access my interwebz =/


----------



## lithium630 (Feb 23, 2018)

itz4blitz said:


> Well I did it before the 30 days but it was a huge headache. The people in the Xfinity store told me that there was some sort of lock on my account even though it was still less than 30 days. So I had to pay an extra $75 to get the Galaxy S8 and for some reason they gave me an entirely new SIM card and new phone number. This really screwed me over, because most of my accounts use two-factor authentication.
> 
> What really irritates me, is that they told me over the phone when I called the support after purchasing the S8, that I would have to return the X charge through mail. They did pay for the shipping however it's a huge inconvenience to me especially whenever I went to a store in person.
> 
> The S8 is phenomenal. However, I warn anyone that has to deal with Xfinity to be weary. The phone service itself is good, and the Galaxy phones are phenomenal. But I honestly feel like Comcast does not really do anything to remedy the situation with their customers. It's honestly made me second guess using them. But I do have a good phone now. If only I could access my interwebz =/

Click to collapse




I haven't had the problems you mentioned.  The only real problem I have is the text messaging app not loading, that I mentioned earlier in the thread.  Some of the other apps have been a little slow also.  I cleared the cache and it did not really help.  For a REALLY cheap phone (I paid full price for one and got 2 for free) I think it was well worth the money.  I am starting to miss having a better phone though.  I hate to give up the fantastic battery so I would have to find something comparable.


----------



## itz4blitz (Feb 23, 2018)

lithium630 said:


> I haven't had the problems you mentioned. The only real problem I have is the text messaging app not loading, that I mentioned earlier in the thread. Some of the other apps have been a little slow also. I cleared the cache and it did not really help. For a REALLY cheap phone (I paid full price for one and got 2 for free) I think it was well worth the money. I am starting to miss having a better phone though. I hate to give up the fantastic battery so I would have to find something comparable.

Click to collapse



I definitely agree that I miss the battery life. That phone had an incredible battery. As far as SMS goes I would encourage you to look at a different app anyways such as signal.


----------



## lithium630 (Mar 1, 2018)

itz4blitz said:


> I definitely agree that I miss the battery life. That phone had an incredible battery. As far as SMS goes I would encourage you to look at a different app anyways such as signal.

Click to collapse



I took your advice and installed Textra.  I honestly never thought to look for a replacement app.  So far it's been great.  I read an updated review of the Essential phone that said the phone has come a long way since it's release.  I might give it a try.


----------



## Ronaldwright92 (Apr 5, 2018)

Idk if anyone has made progress or if it helps but I've gotten dev options usb debug and oem enabled


----------



## guest_2011 (Apr 19, 2018)

Ronaldwright92 said:


> Idk if anyone has made progress or if it helps but I've gotten dev options usb debug and oem enabled

Click to collapse



doesn't matter. bootloader is locked by lg/verizon.
best we can do is this https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/remove-bloatware-lg-x-lg-x-devices-t3652011 
not much to remove, 5-7 packages at most. not even sure if helps with storage space if it's allocated in the partition only for system packages.


----------



## Mischahof (Apr 24, 2018)

Not sure if this is any help to the original question, as I like to be able to root my LG X Charge as well but, I installed AirDroid on my phone and PC . With it I am able to see the Root files of the phone and also numerous APK packages.

I purchased my LG X Charge with Virgin Mobile USA at Target. Interesting to note that Rooting it must not be that difficult seeing as Virgin (Which is what I have), does a system update when you activate the phone. When you first initiate the phone, it starts up with the LG logo and then goes to the OS (Android 7.1). After activating it with VM, and a semi system update, it restarts and comes up with the LG logo, then it displays the Virgin Mobile logo and then boots in to the OS. 

Back to AirDroid - My device is not rooted but for some reason it shows the entire hierarchy of the system and as mentioned, I can see the APK's and extract them to my PC.


----------



## guest_2011 (Jul 15, 2018)

Since development is not possible for this phone, thanks to LG/VERIZON/XM, I'd like to know if anyone is able to use their own non-xm phones with xm. I want to BYO but don't know what LTE CDMA GSM bands it needs to have to work with XM/Verizon. I can't test SIM with any other phone because i only have xcharge phones.


----------



## Ablutions (Oct 9, 2018)

*Raw dump files*

I used @smitels patched Lgup Tool, 1.14, the dll recognized by lgup is ver. 1.0.28.5. The phone is an LG X Charge SP320(10h), Boost Mobile., Build NMF26X, on N 7.1.1 (Sept. 1, 2018 sec patch taken). It is 51 files total with a size of 14.5GB. Because of the size I have yet to provide a public link, plus I don't think I can post links as I'm a newbie. I'd like to extract a kdz/ tot/ and flashable zip but am not sure how but that's my next project.. Any one want this let me know.


----------



## tcdabrat (Nov 11, 2018)

What was the verdict with X Charge? I'm looking to switch to Cricket but want to be sure the SD can actually be used. I'm hoping for adoptable storage


----------



## DanHutchins (Nov 11, 2018)

tcdabrat said:


> What was the verdict with X Charge? I'm looking to switch to Cricket but want to be sure the SD can actually be used. I'm hoping for adoptable storage

Click to collapse



If you are talking about weather its rootable or not, no it's not. There is no way as of now to unlock the bootloader.

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------

The phone is junk anyway. Would be pointless to root it.


----------



## guest_2011 (Nov 29, 2018)

DanHutchins said:


> If you are talking about weather its rootable or not, no it's not. There is no way as of now to unlock the bootloader.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------
> 
> The phone is junk anyway. Would be pointless to root it.

Click to collapse



no it's not junk i've been using 3 since last sptember or so, my only phones. definitely worth rooting. maybe if enough people complain, scumfinity/lg might release an update to unlock bl. not everyone can afford flagships that are also sometimes  crippled for north america.


----------



## guest_2011 (Dec 26, 2018)

All owners of locked bl unrootable xcharge should post a demand to unlock on social media, flood lg/xfinity/verizon? with emails demanding to unlock bl via a fw update. They can't tell us what we can or can't do with our devices. I'm sick of locked phones. From what i read huawei going same route for some of their unlocked phones. If this crap continues soon there won't be a need for custom roms or this site. All phones will have locked BL.


----------



## DanHutchins (Dec 26, 2018)

guest_2011 said:


> All owners of locked bl unrootable xcharge should post a demand to unlock on social media, flood lg/xfinity/verizon? with emails demanding to unlock bl via a fw update. They can't tell us what we can or can't do with our devices. I'm sick of locked phones. From what i read huawei going same route for some of their unlocked phones. If this crap continues soon there won't be a need for custom roms or this site. All phones will have locked BL.

Click to collapse



Trust me it will not work. It's a budget phone.  If it breaks just toss it and get a new one. If it were a mid-high end device it would make sense but honestly most developers dont waste time with the cheap ones.


----------



## guest_2011 (Dec 26, 2018)

DanHutchins said:


> Trust me it will not work. It's a budget phone.  If it breaks just toss it and get a new one. If it were a mid-high end device it would make sense but honestly most developers dont waste time with the cheap ones.

Click to collapse



I don;t care it's still a very nice root-worthy phone. Regular price was $150.  All my phones are "budget" but only few are locked.


----------



## falconae (Jan 2, 2019)

guest_2011 said:


> I don;t care it's still a very nice root-worthy phone. Regular price was $150.  All my phones are "budget" but only few are locked.

Click to collapse



I just found out it works great with the Google Fi Sim. Still has the 4G locking problem though.


----------



## Wh0da (Feb 18, 2019)

*OEM Unlock*

Im not an expert in rooting but have had some good results over the years, from following posts on XDA. Seems this one might not be so positive. Anyway, I have the LG X Charge M327 on Cricket. In my developers menu options I have an OEM Unlock. Is this something new? My point being, is this any help in the rooting process, or should I just give it up and move on?


----------



## guest_2011 (Feb 18, 2019)

Wh0da said:


> Im not an expert in rooting but have had some good results over the years, from following posts on XDA. Seems this one might not be so positive. Anyway, I have the LG X Charge M327 on Cricket. In my developers menu options I have an OEM Unlock. Is this something new? My point being, is this any help in the rooting process, or should I just give it up and move on?

Click to collapse



Forget about rooting it but look into VirtualXposed here on XDA. I just d/l'ed but haven't had a chance to try it. It's like virtual root. There's also Tai Chi or Taichi from the same dev that's supposed to be better can't remember details only read briefly. If you want to try it let us know how you like it or if it works with xcharge. I can't think of any apps that need root. Only downside it runs in background and drains battery so probably should be run as needed. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/virtualxposed-xposed-root-unlock-t3760313

Other option i suggested here and started doing it myself i told scumsung on social media to unlock BL in galaxy or else i and many customers won't buy. We should do same for LG. I would flood them with demands to unlock BL. Not a loss for manufacturers if i alone don't buy but if thousans or millions don't buy that's something.


----------



## k0r (Mar 9, 2019)

guest_2011 said:


> Forget about rooting it but look into VirtualXposed here on XDA. I just d/l'ed but haven't had a chance to try it. It's like virtual root. There's also Tai Chi or Taichi from the same dev that's supposed to be better can't remember details only read briefly. If you want to try it let us know how you like it or if it works with xcharge. I can't think of any apps that need root. Only downside it runs in background and drains battery so probably should be run as needed.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/virtualxposed-xposed-root-unlock-t3760313
> 
> Other option i suggested here and started doing it myself i told scumsung on social media to unlock BL in galaxy or else i and many customers won't buy. We should do same for LG. I would flood them with demands to unlock BL. Not a loss for manufacturers if i alone don't buy but if thousans or millions don't buy that's something.

Click to collapse



This is the most viable alternative to rooting for the LG X Charge as of now.
Using Tai Chi to run XInsta for Instagram. Wasn't able to use apps like SnapFreedom since we can't make app data back-ups without root.


----------



## Ladmo (Aug 15, 2017)

I have the LG X Charge that I got from Comcast on August 8.  I wanted to root it but can find nothing on how to root it.  I looked but found nothing that tells how to root it.  I tried flashing SuperSu but couldn't find a custom recovery for this phone.  While searching, I did find that this phone was released in Europe a few months ago where it's called X Power 2.  Under settings / about phone / phone name it says LG-M322.   Also under settings / about phone / software info it says the version of Android it's running is 7.0. 

When I got the phone, I was surprised to see it wasn't loaded with crapware.  Right now I mainly want to root it so I can do something about the restrictions placed on using the sd card.

Does anyone know if someone has found out how to root this phone?  Is there a version of twrp or some other custom bootloader for it?

Thanks


----------



## equitube (May 18, 2019)

Ronaldwright92 said:


> Idk if anyone has made progress or if it helps but I've gotten dev options usb debug and oem enabled

Click to collapse



No offense, but those three things can be done in seconds on just about any android phone of the last decade anyhow. 

What we need is a true root method with a choice of SU and a custom recovery. Hell KingFool won't even work and it doesn't even give full root. Piece of advice to all:

NEVER USE KINGROOT EXCEPT AS A LAST RESORT AND THEN ONLY IF YOU CAN REPLACE THE kingUser crappy 'SU' with one of your choice. Otherwise you don't really have root do you?


----------



## DanHutchins (May 19, 2019)

If there hasn't been a root method yet there will never be one. The fact that the phone is almost 2 years old should tell you this anyway. Phones that are 1+ years old that don't have a root method won't have a root method.


----------



## cutefuzzybunny (Jul 7, 2020)

DanHutchins said:


> They are being sold for $180 not $1. I just got mine. If it was only $1 I would have known..

Click to collapse




Sorry for the late reply Dan, but it seems you didn;t know.  I got 3 for $3.  The deal went on for several months after I posted a few years ago.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Comcast_Xfinity/comments/6vzrj4/xmobile_lg_x_charge_for_1/


----------



## Chee-z (Jul 15, 2020)

*Deleted post*

Deleted post


----------

